# Please pray for the family of Penny Roupe



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

3dgal said:


> I received word that she passed this morning. Penny was well known in the IBO circuit and was a great friend to all. Her dad and mom are wonderful people and could really use your prayers as the grief the loss of their daughter and one of our own, Penny Roupe, Mineral Wells, WV


Praying


----------



## BB&L (Sep 10, 2007)

I was with Penny yesterday at the WV Triple Crown shoot. She won the overall and was so excited!!! God Bless Penny and her family. They are wonderful people.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers sent to all invovled.. family and friends alike..


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

I am sorry for the loss prayers for her family and all her friends


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*I have actually been looking for this in the general section.*

Definately a sad day!

Prayers sent


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Very sad, praying for her family and friends.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Saying prayers. I feel bad, since I'm so new to this sport I don't know who Penny Roupe was, she must have been highly thought of. Sad to lose someone so special.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*sad*

It was a very shocking thing to hear yesterday.....sorry to hear about their loss....mike cogar


----------



## Lea (Dec 15, 2008)

*Penny Law*

I posted in the general archery section with pictures of Penny at the worlds 08 and Nelsonville 09. She was a wonderful person and friend....she will be missed.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

God must have wanted another archer with Him. I'll pray for her family.


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter (Jul 6, 2009)

we will be praying for the family..:angel:


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*prayer*

Prayers sent to family and freinds


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

OMG, she shot in my class in Nelsonville!! She was awesome!! What happened? 

Definitly be praying for her and her family... What a sad event!


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Her friends and family are in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## henry2 (May 6, 2009)

for you i give you this say..
for you my your journey be a light one and may your path be easly and one that you leave behind may they find peace and happness in there life with you..


----------



## RACHEL_LEE (Jun 10, 2009)

In our heart and prayers


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

Today is her funeral at 1:00. This will be the toughest time for her family, so please keep praying for them.


----------



## BB&L (Sep 10, 2007)

*We love you Penny!!*

You are in my thoughts on this very difficult day!!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sending prayers for her family everyday


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Sending thoughts and prayers from our family to hers....sad sad event


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

thoughts and prayers to her family.


----------



## IBO 2003 (Apr 28, 2004)

*prayers sent*

My thoughts and prayers go out to Pennys family..Ive had the pleasure of knowing Penny for quite a few years and she will be missed. May god bless the family and friends through this terrible time..Jeremy and Lea jarrett


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

Prayers for the family


She is in a better place.


----------

